# baby refusing bottle! Help!



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Harris has just turned 6 months old and for a few days now is completely refusing to drink his bottle. I'm hardly producing any breast milk and i'm getting really worried. 
His teeth has cut through now so i don't know whether it has got to do with teething. He is not unwell in himself (in fact being verrrrrry cheeky) so really don't have a clue as to whats going on. 
Anyone had something similar? 
love
ayla


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Ayla

This can be very common!

If you have a look through the Ask a HV you will see that other mums have also had this.

Have a look at this (but there are other threads as well)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46875.0.html

Jeanettexx


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you Jeanette! 
Makes me feel so much better. It was beginning to feel like a battleground every feed time! 
love 
ayla


----------

